# How old can we go in the sidecar crib?



## nukuspot (May 10, 2007)

The sidecar crib has made a huge difference in our co-sleeping lives, and DD (17 mo) and I happily cuddle but still can roll into our own spaces. I LOVE the sidecar crib! But my question to you all is...How long do you think they can use it for? I love our situation and hope it stays the same for a long time, but also know that at some point we need to upgrade to some other sleeping arrangement. I just am curious at what age I might be looking at for switching to something else?


----------



## Sfcmama (Aug 29, 2010)

Good question! I've been wondering the same thing...


----------



## FillingMyQuiver (Jul 20, 2004)

DS1 was at least 3.5yo when we upgraded our sleeping arrangement. And honestly, the only reason we "upgraded" was b/c we were adding a 3rd child to our family bed and needed more room. Our upgrade was adding a 2nd queen bed









Usually cribs have weight limits of some sort. I would just follow that







Many families find the sidecarred crib is just not giving them enough space and end up taking off the crib and adding a twin bed.


----------



## karin95 (Jun 30, 2006)

My son just moved from the sidecarred crib to a toddler bed, and he's 3.5. The only reason we moved him was to get his mattress to be slightly lower than ours. The crib frame had him exactly at the same height, and he was rolling all over and taking over our bed! With the toddler frame (and crib mattress), he's about 6 inches lower, so it keeps him in his own space!

He's asked to move to his own "little kid room", so we're clearing out the playroom to fit in his bed - he doesn't want a twin sized, he likes his toddler bed!


----------

